# Fog light bulb removal?



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

IS there a way to remove the fog light bulbs? If so where? Thanks


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pop the fog light cover off

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the question was how do you "Pop the fog light cover off".


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

It slides off u can stick ur hand through the lower grill to get the 2 clips alil more wighle room

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

magicman said:


> IS there a way to remove the fog light bulbs? If so where? Thanks


There are probably other possibly easier ways to get to it, but looking at it removing the bottom bumpers under shield is the way to go... best of luck. Yes... before anyone points it out the diagrams are for a Holden Cruze, but I suspect 99% of the rivet & screw locations are about the same as the US Cruze.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I think the question was how do you "Pop the fog light cover off".


No it wasn't, i wanted to just remove the bulb in order to spray down the chrome around the foggers.


----------

